
How to Get Startup Ideas (2012) - hongzi
http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html
======
hongzi
I really like the central theme of this essay. Can't agree more -- problems
are more important than ideas. This also applies to doing good research in
academia. Research shouldn't be about impress other people but should be about
solving important (agreed by others too) problems.

